# Traditional Shaolin Schools in the USA?



## Mider1985 (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anyone in here know about any GOOD, AUTHENTIC Shaolin schools? The only School that Ive been able to find that is close to traditional Shaolin Arts is YMAA run by Dr Yawn Ming

Other schools i know of but am not sure about is Houstion Shaolin, Usa Shaolin Temple, there is another Shaolin Temple in California but im looking for an AUTHENTIC Shaolin Martial Arts place that teaches you know tai chi qigong, sanda etc etc


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Best thing I could tell you is stay away from the orange robe crowd as that's actually Peoples' Republic Standard Wushu they are attempting to sell off as Shaolin Temple Kung Fu.:shock:


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 21, 2009)

....so cause they like orange there bad?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> ....so cause they like orange there bad?


 


(Skippy Sighs & shrugs sholders)

Mider I'm going to give you a little history lesson on everything Shaolin. About 20 or so odd years ago the famous Shaolin Temple lay in ruins & for the most part give or take a few monks was empty. No kung fu was being practiced there. Somewhere along the line the Chinese Government came to understand how mad the western world was for anything kung fu. Some say it was popularity of Bruce Lee & some say it was because of David Carradine of the show Kung Fu & the Hong Kong Kung Fu movie boom that followed in their wake or whatever but they decided to bleed kung fu & in particular Shaolin for all it's worth.


There are places in this world that are not good places to visit. Iraq for instance. Detroit, on Devils Night, South Central Los Angeles ...(Never a good choice) & believe it or not the Shaolin Temple. What's happening there is a bit disturbing to say the very least. It's like a cheap version of Las Vegas with actors running all over the place in orange robes playing monks.


These same orange robed star search wannabes are all over America now coming to a town near you & they want your money. There is some Shaolin schools around but they are more underground & less likely to be out there promoting themselves. Traditional Chinese Martial Arts, Shaolin included are rare to find nowadays sad to say.:uhyeah:


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 22, 2009)

Skippy said:


> (Skippy Sighs & shrugs sholders)
> 
> Mider I'm going to give you a little history lesson on everything Shaolin. About 20 or so odd years ago the famous Shaolin Temple lay in ruins & for the most part give or take a few monks was empty. No kung fu was being practiced there. Somewhere along the line the Chinese Government came to understand how mad the western world was for anything kung fu. Some say it was popularity of Bruce Lee & some say it was because of David Carradine of the show Kung Fu & the Hong Kong Kung Fu movie boom that followed in their wake or whatever but they decided to bleed kung fu & in particular Shaolin for all it's worth.
> 
> ...


 
I dont need em to promote themselves i just need to know were they are.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 22, 2009)

I do not know where you live so all I can suggest is if you have an area wheres there is a China town try there first.:mst:


----------



## blindsage (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> I dont need em to promote themselves i just need to know were they are.


Sooo, are you looking for AUTHENTIC traditional shaolin monks, or are you looking for AUTHENTIC PRC authorized shaolin "monks".  Not the same thing.  That's the point Skippy's trying to make.


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 22, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Sooo, are you looking for AUTHENTIC traditional shaolin monks, or are you looking for AUTHENTIC PRC authorized shaolin "monks". Not the same thing. That's the point Skippy's trying to make.


 
I know what he's saying sir. And im asking the same question were are the real shaolin monks who do qigong, who do the traditional shaolin arts who arent just jumping around looking cute.


----------



## blindsage (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> I know what he's saying sir. And im asking the same question were are the real shaolin monks who do qigong, who do the traditional shaolin arts who arent just jumping around looking cute.


Apparently you weren't reading.



Skippy said:


> (Skippy Sighs & shrugs sholders)
> 
> Mider I'm going to give you a little history lesson on everything Shaolin. About 20 or so odd years ago the famous Shaolin Temple lay in ruins & for the most part give or take a few monks was empty. No kung fu was being practiced there. Somewhere along the line the Chinese Government came to understand how mad the western world was for anything kung fu. Some say it was popularity of Bruce Lee & some say it was because of David Carradine of the show Kung Fu & the Hong Kong Kung Fu movie boom that followed in their wake or whatever but they decided to bleed kung fu & in particular Shaolin for all it's worth...
> 
> Traditional Chinese Martial Arts, Shaolin included are rare to find nowadays sad to say.:uhyeah:


There pretty much aren't any, at least none that we might have access to.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 23, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Sooo, are you looking for AUTHENTIC traditional shaolin monks, or are you looking for AUTHENTIC PRC authorized shaolin "monks". Not the same thing. That's the point Skippy's trying to make.


 


Thanks,


It can be a confusing topic as the whole Shaolin Temple/Monks/Kung Fu topic is like a huge gray area & difficult to tell what is real or some scam created to part people from their money.:ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Apparently you weren't reading.
> 
> 
> There pretty much aren't any, at least none that we might have access to.


 
There is a guy in China that has a school and has made it his lifes purpose to return the real live CMA to the CMA of Shaolin. Basically he is trying to return it to what it once was but he will tell you he is not a Shaolin Monk. 

There use to be a video or two of him on YouTube and his training was rather intense and at times somewhat dangerous but I am not at all sure where in China he is or how accessible he is to a westerner. If memory serves the guy that was filming was a westerner and training with him but he was fluent in whatever dialect of Chinese this guy speaks and there did not to appear to be a whole lot of modern conveniences anywhere in the background of any of the videos.

But as it has already been said in this post there are no real live Shaolin Monks around of you are looking for one that trains Shaolin forms and uses them for fighting and has the knowledge of the associated qigong. Which I do believe for Shaolin was mostly external but there may be some internal forms of Shaolin Qigong as well. 

What you find today at Shaolin is Contemporary Wushu (for performance only) Sport Sanshou (for fighting) and a mixture of various Qigong forms that may or may not have anything to do with Shaolin and likely a gift shop or 2 somewhere in the vicinity


----------



## mograph (Dec 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Which I do believe for Shaolin was mostly external but there may be some internal forms of Shaolin Qigong as well.



For what it's worth, I was under the impression that real Shaolin training starts with the external and moves towards the internal over time. But that's a different topic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2009)

mograph said:


> For what it's worth, I was under the impression that real Shaolin training starts with the external and moves towards the internal over time. But that's a different topic.


 
As they say...who ever they are :hmm: .... internal goes to external and external goes to internal... but as you have said...(and I would not doubt that they too had said it once or twice before as well ) that is a different topic.


----------

